# My first pico



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Holy hell.. that's really a pico tank! Nice!


----------



## platedlizard (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks! I had fun making it.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

That's pretty cool, but using water from an established tank, hardly makes anything cycled. Most all of the beneficial bacteria is attached to things in your tank. The plants most likely have you covered tho as they were brought from your established tank, correct?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I know it is a pico but I cant help but feel bad for the poor cherry shrimp in that glass of water


----------



## Sherminator (Aug 29, 2011)

Don't drink it!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> I know it is a pico but I cant help but feel bad for the poor cherry shrimp in that glass of water


x2, looks nice, but 8oz is pretty tight. They have larger glass jars, vases, for cheap.


----------



## platedlizard (Sep 4, 2011)

Higher Thinking said:


> That's pretty cool, but using water from an established tank, hardly makes anything cycled. Most all of the beneficial bacteria is attached to things in your tank. The plants most likely have you covered tho as they were brought from your established tank, correct?


Yeah, that's where I got the plants. The little fern was an off-shoot from a larger fern that broke loose, for example. You're probably right about where the bacteria came from. It also helps that I keep it next to my bed so I'm checking on it closely at least twice a day.




TactusMortus said:


> I know it is a pico but I cant help but feel bad for the poor cherry shrimp in that glass of water


To be honest I'm not certain how long I'm going to keep him in there. I'm thinking rotating a shrimp in and out when I do water changes, twice a week, that way he'll have his chance with the girls XD



Quentin said:


> x2, looks nice, but 8oz is pretty tight. They have larger glass jars, vases, for cheap.


It was more about the challenge of doing something so small. I know I can do vases etc, and in fact I will be setting up one for a betta fairly soon (my studio is fairly warm, thanks to all my reptiles, so keeping a betta at right temp is not difficult), but it was the glass that got me thinking.


----------

